# Obama Campaign: Tell Your Wedding Guests to Send Us Money



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

*Just when you thought the Obama campaign couldn't get any more desperate, they come up with this: the Obama Event Registry, asking supporters who are getting married, having a birthday, or celebrating an anniversary to direct gift-givers to Obama's re-election website:*

http://www.breitbart.com/Big-Government/2012/06/22/Obama-wedding-registry


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Well the good news is a very small percentage of his voter base is the marrying type. Now if it were a baby registry or gift registry for a border crossing party; then, that might be successful.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

To even think of taking money that would otherwise go to a couple to make their newly married lives a little easier is despicable. How low can he go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Wedding gift taxes!


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2012)

Shameless.


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Well the good news is a very small percentage of his voter base is the marrying type. Now if it were a baby registry or gift registry for a border crossing party; then, that might be successful.


Maybe his voter base can send him their EBT cards. Oh, wait... That means they will be sending our money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topcop14 (Jul 13, 2004)

HistoryHound said:


> Well the good news is a very small percentage of his voter base is the marrying type. Now if it were a baby registry or gift registry for a border crossing party; then, that might be successful.


You forgot about Gay Weddings.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)




----------



## MaDuce (Sep 18, 2011)

Obama re-instituting *Jus Primae Noctis*


----------



## trueblue (Jan 21, 2008)

Obama wants money? The only thing Bill Clinton wanted from the wedding was a chance to catch the garter!!! And to be away from Hillary for a few hours.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

USMCMP5811 said:


> And a cigar


 Don't mind how damp this Romeo y Julieta is, it's been in my special "humidor".


----------

